# old&new ssh/openssh mixed up



## sessy (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

Our server admin took a vacation, so i tought i'll update ssh myself to the latest version (i wanted to use ChrootDirectory). It seemed like a good idea than 

I have run 


```
cd /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable/ && make install clean
```

The install went fine, but now i'm left with 2 versions of ssh:

*/usr/sbin/sshd = OpenSSH_3.8.1p1* FreeBSD-20060123, OpenSSL 0.9.7e-p1 25 Oct 2004
*/usr/local/sbin/sshd = OpenSSH_5.2p1* FreeBSD-openssh-portable-5.2.p1_1,1, OpenSSL 0.9.7e-p1 25 Oct 2004

I can use /etc/rc.d/sshd start|stop|restart, but it operates on the old sshd.
I've tried to use the newly installed /usr/local/etc/rc.d/openssh, but it does nothing...


```
[root /]# pkg_which /etc/rc.d/sshd
?
```

So i'm totally clueless 

How can i use the newly installed openssh (sshd)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you put something like opensshd_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf? Look in the /usr/local/etc/rc.d start script for the exact setting required. By the way: make sure that only one sshd binds to port 22 on a given IP address, so put the other one on either a different port or a different IP address.


----------



## sessy (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank You! Problem solved


----------

